# Leaking Orchid



## Michaelsa (8/1/15)

Hi all

I recently purchased an Orchid V3. My first two build worked perfectly however on the third build and my current build liquid is leaking from the air-holes. To trouble shoot if it was a lack of wicking I bottom filled it and because of the pressure (I presume) the liquid would not enter.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

finally I can help.

I use an orchid everyday. I struggled with leaking through the airholes it was so frustrating I almost sold it.

but now I'm loving the heck out of it. There are several things you need to get right for this tank to perform perfectly.

1: Position the coils directly over the airholes. Very important when you are wicking it and juicing the wick that you make sure no cotton is touching the air hole. It needs to be totally clear or liquid will wick into the hole.

2: Don't use too much cotton it just blocks airflow and clogs the chimney. The cotton must fill up the edges of the deck where the chimney threads are but it must not be compressed much.

3: Always use a little juice to wet the o rings so when you screw the tank together you don't pinch or torque the o rings.

4: Always fill from the bottom fill hole.

5: Once full blow through the drip tip. Liquid will squirt out of the airholes until it is clear. Then block one airhole at a time and give a few hard sucks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

a bit incomplete with mistakes, on my phone. Ill answer any questions when i get to work. Good luck it is worth it once you nail it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ESH (8/1/15)

@Sprint has pretty much nailed it. All that I can add, is stick with it, I have 2 orchids and love them both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> finally I can help.
> 
> I use an orchid everyday. I struggled with leaking through the airholes it was so frustrating I almost sold it.
> 
> ...



Summed it up very nicely. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (8/1/15)

Thank you so much @Sprint . I just built it again to your instructions and it seems to be perfectly fine.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeertjiePta (12/1/15)

Hi guys.

Got my first RBA the Orchid V3 and also had the leaking problem, think my wicking is a bit long but will try what @Sprint suggested.


----------

